# Buttercup yes or no?



## Kori5 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi! So I was wondering do you feed your tortoise with buttercup? My trouble feeding Hermann seems to enjoy it but I read about a death linked to it and was really scared and stopped giving him it. Here where I live ( Croatia) it still grows outside.


----------



## wellington (Oct 28, 2015)

See if you can find it on here and what they say. http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/tortoise_home_1.asp
If you have found a different site, that says it's bad and should not be fed, then I would not feed it.


----------



## Kori5 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, I did check it there and they say tortoise nibble it sometimes with no ill effect but it contains some toxin. It side effects were never tested on tortoise but they do suggest not to feed it. Although, I read a lot forums and some owners say they feed their animals with and it is ok. Not sure I would risk .


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 28, 2015)

In so many cases it seems to take A LOT of the toxin to make a difference. I often bend the rules with my own tortoise simply because I am more comfortable with edible weeds and flowers than a lot of people. (An example...My tortoise has taken plenty of bites of tomato greens with no problems. I feel no need to move my tomato plants unless she decided to heavily feed on them.) Even though I'm a "rule bender" buttercups seem like one I would stay away from.

I'm really interested in edible flowers etc. Here is a website for people that explains more about the chemical reaction in buttercups that you may find interesting...
http://www.eattheweeds.com/buttercups/


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2015)

are there a bulb flower? I seem to recall bulb flowers being toxic but I can't remember where.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 28, 2015)

dmmj said:


> are there a bulb flower? I seem to recall bulb flowers being toxic but I can't remember where.


They're a wildflower. -also considered a weed.

The tortoise table does usually recommend staying away from bulbs, but Daylillies come from bulbs (rhizomes) and they're edible.


----------

